# dot com is a 9/11 truther



## G.T. (May 2, 2015)

Sall i wanted to say ^


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 27, 2015)

yes he is not a bush dupe like many sheep in america so congrats on telling everyone that little fact.


----------



## G.T. (May 27, 2015)

Holy foikkkk

How.did you find this thread?

I can think of how


Did you do a search for 9/11 

Narcissist


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 8, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 12, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> yes he is not a bush dupe like many sheep in america so congrats on telling everyone that little fact.


So he is a bigger idiot than I previously thought. Can't say I really care.


----------



## hjmick (Jun 12, 2015)

Everybody needs a hobby...


----------

